

Blackberry Co-Founders Announce $100M Waterloo VC Fund in Quantum Computing - faramarz
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/technology/tech-news/mike-lazaridiss-new-quantum-leap/article9971663/?

======
faramarz
Quantum Valley Investments <http://quantumvalleyinvestments.com/>

